# Wings



## joshua-cr (Sep 7, 2005)

Boy I love wings, but they tend to hit you the next day when you are on the porcelain throne. 

We had wings from cluck-u delivered yesterday. They have different levels of heat starting at mild, then atomic, nuclear, thermo nuclear, and 911. 
I haven't been brave enough to eat the 911. I bet those hurt going in and even more leaving. :hn


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Wow...thats not put me off my tea or anything!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

joshua said:


> Boy I love wings, but they tend to hit you the next day when you are on the porcelain throne.


A small price to pay for good wings!


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

I love wings too. I've found that 24 hrs is not necessary for me to have a visit to the throne. Maybe thats just me. But more than not, it's painful.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

oh you have to try the 911!!!


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

Ms. Floydp said:


> oh you have to try the 911!!!


Ok Anita, I'll bite what are the 911? I never heard of them!

My wife and I make wings using "Franks Red Hot" (which really isn't that hot) and butter, you can either bake or fried depending on your diet. If anyone wants the recipe just shout.

Frank


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

fpkjr said:


> Ok Anita, I'll bite what are the 911? I never heard of them!
> 
> My wife and I make wings using "Franks Red Hot" (which really isn't that hot) and butter, you can either bake or fried depending on your diet. If anyone wants the recipe just shout.
> 
> Frank


I don't usually brag but my wings are famous with family and friends. Everyone is always begging me to make them. I too use "Franks" but I prefer the buffalo wing sauce.

I don't bake or fry them ... I do them on the grill. Baste them with butter and beer while they are cooking. Pull each wing off when its done and plop it in the sauce. Let the whole mess of wings simmer in the sauce in the oven for at least a half hour after they come off the grill ... the longer the better. That's all there is to it. Yummy!!!!

Tried to get Franks to sponsor me in the Memphis Barbeque Championship. Wrote them a letter but never received a reply. What do you expect from an English company where Lysol is their primary product?

Btw, wings aren't good if your hair isn't a little damp after you finish eating.


----------



## Topshelf14 (Jan 18, 2006)

If you're sadistic and have a Buffalo Wild Wings nearby, try the Blazin' wings. Some of the hottest wings I've ever had. I've only been brave enough to try them once and I spent most of the next day praying "C'mon ice cream!" Can't really describe the taste - my tongue went numb. :c

If you're less daring, they have 13 other sauces. (I'm rather partial to the Caribbean Jerk.)


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

Topshelf14 said:


> If you're sadistic and have a Buffalo Wild Wings nearby, try the Blazin' wings. Some of the hottest wings I've ever had. I've only been brave enough to try them once and I spent most of the next day praying "C'mon ice cream!" Can't really describe the taste - my tongue went numb. :c
> 
> If you're less daring, they have 13 other sauces. (I'm rather partial to the Caribbean Jerk.)


I like the Mango Habanero, a couple of clicks down from the Blazin', a little bit of sweet but still plenty of fire. The Blazin' is about as hot as I have had, and honestly I don't care for them, since it is hard to pick out much taste from them since they are almost pure heat. I like pepper of all varieties but I also like to have a little something else to taste other than the salt from my own tears.

Down here in 'Bama, I also like Bob Baumhower's Wings. Their 911s are their hottest and they are quite zippy, but the Blazin' from BWW is still hotter. At Bob's I like to get their XXX Hot with Honey Barbecue.

The one thing I cannot stand are wings that are broiled or baked or anything other than fried. I have to have some crispy to my wings or they just go in the trash. Nothing is worse than some soggy piece of quasi-McDonalds chicken nugget wing. I got some "Hot Wings" from Pizza Hut on a delivery order one night and didn't bother trying a second one. Serves me right expecting decent wings from a Pizza joint.

I also have a peeve about 'boneless' wings. Usually nothing more than a glorified chicken finger with hot sauce. The meat from breast portions is just not the right consistency and is usually too dry.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> A small price to pay for good wings!


Yep. Just tell yourself the next morning how much it _hurts so good_! :r


----------



## fl0at (May 29, 2006)

I love wings. There's a nothing but wings delivery in Oxford, MS at the University of Mississippi, and my friends and I used to order the "Sampler" which contains a variety of different hotness, sauce and one suicide wing.. which you never know where it is!

Always funny when someone gets that one.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

joshua said:


> We had wings from cluck-u delivered yesterday.


I went to Rutgers (92-96) and had cluck-u many times. One night (after 1 or 9 too many:al ) I decided to call and asked them to deliver the hottest wings they could make. BIG MISTAKE!

I make my venison chili with habenaros (sp?) because I like stuff hot, but *WHOA*!


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

>>Slight Threadjack Ahead<<

Oh my lord I do love hot wings but have yet to find ANYWHERE in Tazzie that makes them. ANyone have a good recipie for sauce?

>>Threadjack Off<<


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

I find that places that make suicidally hot chicken wings are just insane. There are levels of heat in the hundreds of thousands on the heat range (I can't remember the term for heat levels - anyone?) that simply are too spicy for the human tongue. 

I recently got scammed into sampling some hot sauce. After I finished coughing and wheezing and my eyes stopped tearing up, I looked at the bottle and it was something called The Bomb. 300,000 on the heat level and made of pureed habaneros. And to make matters worse, got some on my finger and then wiped it on a napkin. Finger later ended up in my eye, and I spent the next 20 minutes in the mens flushing my eye and cursing up a storm.


----------



## fl0at (May 29, 2006)

cigar no baka said:


> I recently got scammed into sampling some hot sauce.


Reminds me of a night at the bar after I got back from Afghanistan and after a few beers me and my friends decided that the Hot Wing contest that was about to happen sounded like a good idea...

I can't remember if I puked or not, but my friend won a pool stick..


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

cigar no baka said:


> I find that places that make suicidally hot chicken wings are just insane. There are levels of heat in the hundreds of thousands on the heat range (I can't remember the term for heat levels - anyone?) that simply are too spicy for the human tongue.


Its called the "Scoville Heat Index" 
Here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scoville_scale

Here's another good page with hot sauce recipes

http://www.g6csy.net/chile/index.html

The pepperfool link is a good one also.
I've been playing around for the better part of 6 years on a hot sauce.. The problem is it takes so many pepper to make 1/2 pint. This year I'm adding Pureed carrots to the mix for added viscosity and volume.
Enjoy
I'll post my wife's wing recipe when she gets home. Its so simple, From my memory the hotter you want it the more you dip the wings after cooking. We usually dip 4 times in a Frank Red Hot mixture or Louisiana Hot which is about the same..
Frank


----------



## HeavySmoke (Apr 9, 2006)

fpkjr said:


> Its called the "Scoville Heat Index"
> Here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scoville_scale
> 
> Here's another good page with hot sauce recipes
> ...


Thanks for the link for the recipes. Anybody more of a Habanero fan for hot sauces? :bx


----------



## HeavySmoke (Apr 9, 2006)

qwerty1500 said:


> Btw, wings aren't good if your hair isn't a little damp after you finish eating.


Amen borther! :hn


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

cigar no baka said:


> I find that places that make suicidally hot chicken wings are just insane. There are levels of heat in the hundreds of thousands on the heat range (I can't remember the term for heat levels - anyone?) that simply are too spicy for the human tongue.
> 
> I recently got scammed into sampling some hot sauce. After I finished coughing and wheezing and my eyes stopped tearing up, I looked at the bottle and it was something called The Bomb. 300,000 on the heat level and made of pureed habaneros. And to make matters worse, got some on my finger and then wiped it on a napkin. Finger later ended up in my eye, and I spent the next 20 minutes in the mens flushing my eye and cursing up a storm.


Got a bottle of Da Bomb in the frig. ONE drop is enough to put in a pot of sauce or chili. The shit is just pure heat


----------



## HeavySmoke (Apr 9, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> Got a bottle of Da Bomb in the frig. ONE drop is enough to put in a pot of sauce or chili. The shit is just pure heat


We have a hot sauce shop in our state that sells it. A guy at work bought a bottle of Da Bomb and brought it in. So we read the warning....and it took it seriously. I took the smallest dab to see how hot it could be. It truely is lethal. My mouth and tongue were actual numb for about an hour. Reminded me of Dumb and Dumber when they put the hot peppers in the guys sandwhich and he has a heart attack.... :r


----------



## Joekendall04 (Aug 1, 2006)

Anyone in the Northern/Central Virginia region needs to try the Buffalo Wing Factory (locations in Ashburn, Chantilly and Charlottesville) They have like three dozen flavors including the flatliner. I tried a flatliner and my lips litterally broke out in blisters within 5 minutes. One of my friends tried to play it cool but ended up with his head in the toilet 10 minutes after ingesting one of these things. Wild stuff. :hn


----------



## yacno (May 3, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> Got a bottle of Da Bomb in the frig. ONE drop is enough to put in a pot of sauce or chili. The shit is just pure heat


sorry to continue the threadjack, but:
I had a bottle of Da Bomb a about a year ago, the Beyond Insanity variety which is the least hot of the Da Bomb sauces I think. I used a long wooden skewer thing and would get about an inch of the thing wet and smear that on what ever I was eating. I actually finished the bottle in about a year. Great stuff.


----------



## nortmand (Jul 28, 2006)

I like heat, but heat is useless without flavor. flavor>>>heat


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Terrible Tony's Wing's

1. Get a bear
2.pour two bottles Franks hot sauce in a pot
3. add 1 1/4-1 1/2 stick butter (Not margarine girlie girl)
4. also add 1/4-1/2 tsp Ceyenne pepper (add more as desired) and 1 TBLS balsamic vinegar. (you can also add some white vinegar)
5. get another beer
6. if you want add some brown sugga, about a TBSP. trust me it adds a nice sweet start then the franks kicks in with a nice ceyenne zing on the finnish.
7. Deep fry 5 lbs. wings (breaded or unbreaded; your call)
8. put wings in oven proof pan and put enough sauce to lightly coat the wings and bake at 200 degrees for abot 10-15 minutes. 
9. Serve with extra sauce, celery, blue cheese drsg, and of course plenty of beer!

Ohh year!!!! I have to make some this weekend now.


Enjoy

T


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

cigar no baka said:


> I find that places that make suicidally hot chicken wings are just insane. There are levels of heat in the hundreds of thousands on the heat range (I can't remember the term for heat levels - anyone?) that simply are too spicy for the human tongue.
> 
> I recently got scammed into sampling some hot sauce. After I finished coughing and wheezing and my eyes stopped tearing up, I looked at the bottle and it was something called The Bomb. 300,000 on the heat level and made of pureed habaneros. And to make matters worse, got some on my finger and then wiped it on a napkin. Finger later ended up in my eye, and I spent the next 20 minutes in the mens flushing my eye and cursing up a storm.


Scoville units or something like that........
MMMM wings!


----------



## Catalyst Paintball (Jul 23, 2006)

Cluck U. wings are mighty good wings. VERY hot at that...

I am a hot eater, and these wings are painful.

You can feel your hair tingle.
Your hands tremble as eat these wings.

I may have to pick up a order tonight and get pictures.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

yacno said:


> sorry to continue the threadjack, but:
> I had a bottle of Da Bomb a about a year ago, the Beyond Insanity variety which is the least hot of the Da Bomb sauces I think. I used a long wooden skewer thing and would get about an inch of the thing wet and smear that on what ever I was eating. I actually finished the bottle in about a year. Great stuff.


Well I used chopsticks to get some, and probably got a lot more than a smear and put it directly in my mouth, so imagine my surprise!!

I use Indian Reshampatti Chilli Powder in my chili. One level teaspoon makes an entire pot of chili smokin' hot as hell.


----------



## yacno (May 3, 2006)

cigar no baka said:


> Well I used chopsticks to get some, and probably got a lot more than a smear and put it directly in my mouth, so imagine my surprise!!


Tricking someone into eating something way hotter than they are prepared for is akin to assault. It's like saying "Close your eyes, I have a surprise" and then punching them in the nose.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

I live 10 mins from...

http://www.anchorbar.com/

:tg


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

fl0at said:


> Reminds me of a night at the bar after I got back from Afghanistan and after a few beers me and my friends decided that the Hot Wing contest that was about to happen sounded like a good idea...
> 
> *I can't remember if I puked or not, but my friend won a pool stick..*


That's my quote for the day!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

im eating wings now.lol. we have a place that have wings called Below Hell and they bring you to tears just smelling them..My Wife is the only person I know that can eat an order...


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

There is a chain called wings to go and they have a sauce called homicide. You have to sign a release form to buy them.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I never knew there were so many varieties of hotwings out there... I am getting hungry just thinking about them, though. I think Partagaspete's recipe sounds pretty darn good. I'll have to give it a shot.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

AAlmeter said:


> I live 10 mins from...
> 
> http://www.anchorbar.com/
> 
> :tg


From what I understand ... these are the guys who invented hot wings ... too bad ... mine are better.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

qwerty1500 said:


> From what I understand ... these are the guys who invented hot wings ... too bad ... mine are better.


rule #1: Anyone who calls them 'hot wings' or 'Buffalo wings' doesn't know what the hell they're talking about...they're chicken wings

rule #2: I'll be the judge of that...start frying!


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

joshua said:


> but they tend to hit you the next day when you are on the porcelain throne.


:r :r It took me a while to catch on!


----------



## diagft32 (Aug 9, 2006)

I love wings! Here's my favorite recipe for them. I have to up the Tabasco content, though. It is a copy cat recipe for hooters wings, but in my opinion, it's better. I bought a deep frier just to make these things.

Wings

Sauce


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

how many of your guys had to keep swallowing while reading this thread? Salivating like a dog here...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I like Hooters hot chicken wings............alot:dr


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

AAlmeter said:


> rule #1: Anyone who calls them 'hot wings' or 'Buffalo wings' doesn't know what the hell they're talking about...they're chicken wings
> 
> rule #2: I'll be the judge of that...start frying!


Try Mine!


----------

